# 2000 Murray Wide Body lawn tractor rear hubcap removal.



## dolarmaker (Apr 11, 2015)

Newbie here, I have a 2000 42" Murray Widebody. I want to put new rear tires on, how the heck do you get the rear hubcaps off. They are hard plastic or tin, not rubber.

Dolarmaker


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you try a flat bar?


----------



## dolarmaker (Apr 11, 2015)

Not yet, did not want to mess up the cap. Thanks for the reply.


----------

